# My doggie! Suspicious dog face!



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

I decided to take pictures of my dog and found this one... I laughed out loud. I can only imagine what she's thinking... ''You're telling me you'll post that picture where????'' Suspicious dog is suspicious. HAHA!

She's the sweetest dog ever. She's 12 and she's my baby! :-D


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

She is awesome! Love it!


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

so cute!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

All I can of is ORLY? X3 So cute!


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

So cute! She's got that "Don't even think about it look" on her face.


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

She is lovely


----------

